# Maneaters



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like to state that these are not mine, however I though it was worth sharing these due to how unique and Fantastic each one is.

Djinn









Indiana "Only Good Snake Is a Dead Snake" Jones









Salamander/Lizardmen, Dwarf Thunderer, and Skaven Poison Wind Mortar/Globadier









Bloodbowl Player, Zombie, and Witchhunter









Scottish/Arabyan, Pirate, Nippon Tattooed Ninja









Rhinox Landship









Empire Engineer Steamblaster









Black Orc (squig eating Gnoblar), Dwarf (with Gnobslayer), Chaos Dwarf (with Hobgnoblar), and a Lizardmen Gnoblar









Truthsayer, Clan Skyre Skaven, Mummy









Pirate









Nurgle Charneval, Slaaneshi Warrior, Tzeentch Possessed/Butcher, Khorne Beastman









Paymaster









Army Shot Part Way









Cheers for looking guys, if you want to follow, it is on warseer (*spits*) found here - http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?250907-Ogre-Maneaters/page128


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

aww these dudes are fantastic i seen this army posted on the GW site a few times.


----------

